
Show HN: NectarJS 0.4 adds memory mgmt and ffi for native JavaScript compilation - seraum
https://nectarjs.com/nectarjs-v0.4.0-adding-simple-memory-management-and-better-ffi-interop-to-a-javascript-native-compiler
======
chrisdouay
Keep the good work guys !

